# Vhudahela



## Madulal (Mar 14, 2011)

I was struggling to get a fault when i found that in the flat that i was working for maintanance,there was a problem of hot water in bathroom but when you open hot water in the sink you find it.This guy he used one geyser to supply two units,the whole unit and the bathroom of other unit,when the guy from other unit moved out that guy he diidnt get hot water in his bathroom anymore.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Who did what now? :confused1:






Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Did the guy unplug the geyser when he moved out?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Are you a plumber in South Africa? Post a introduction.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

eees avink a leetle beet of trubble vif de trasnlation? no?:whistling2:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I never have a problem getting a fault just ask my wife she says its always my fault

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Umm, ............well..............DANG! I am just plain lost:whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I had the same problem today. Damn geysers :furious:


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

I think he is referring to the old GEEZERS on the forum.

My Vhudahela is in the shop getting a new Fetzer valve, and an overhaul on the fram-s-stat.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Dang ole geysers man, they go boom


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

I tried to do the dumb dumb math on this one and still cant figure it out???


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

In my experience geysers don't provide consistent pressure.....kinda up and down....pffff then no pffff.....psssst then no psssst.....


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

geysers... sounds like a mother nature thing. she can be a [email protected]^*.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Geysers make big badaboom. wtf?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

No no... GEYSERS!!! you know, like Red and OS...

:jester:

Sent from my iPhone using Fat Plumber Fingers.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> No no... GEYSERS!!! you know, like Red and OS...
> 
> :jester:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Fat Plumber Fingers.


Ummm I think you meant Geezers.... :laughing:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

You guys are KILLIN ME !!!! I got tears ROLLING out !! BBAAHAHAHAHAH !!!


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Need to use a rising stem style geyser. This is what can happen when you incorrectly calculate a rolling offset!


----------

